# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shkencëtarët kërkojnë një grua për të sjellë në jetë njeriun e Neandertalit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Shkencëtarët kërkojnë një grua për të sjellë në jetë njeriun e Neandertalit*

Publikuar më 21.01.2013 | 11:49

Një shkencëtar ka bërë një lajmërim tepër të veçantë dhe të habitshëm, ku ka kërkuar një grua për të riprodhuar një paraardhës të njeriut, siç është Neandertali. Ky i fundit është paraardhësi i njeriut të sotëm dhe mendohet se ka jetuar rreth 200 mijë vite më parë. Pamja e tij cilësohet e shëmtuar dhe e ngjashme me atë të majmunit. Por pavarësisht kësaj, një shkencëtar në SHBA ka vendosur të risjellë në jetë njeriun e zhdukur para 200 mijë vitesh. Gjenetisti George Church thotë se është në gjendje ta riprodhojë atë duke klonuar neandertalin që ka ekzistuar më parë.

Por për të arritur këtë projekt i duhet një grua. Ai thotë se mund të krijojë ADN-në e species së zhdukur dhe këtë nuk mund ta bëjë një laborator, por në trupin e një gruaje. AND-ja është marrë nga kockat e skeleteve që janë gjetur në zonat ku ka banuar njeriu i neandertalit. Më pas materialin gjenetik e ka vendosur në qeliza staminale dhe tashmë thotë se nëse vendosen në një embrion njerëzor mund të risjellë të njëjtin njeri që ka ekzistuar shumë kohë më parë.

Tani kam nevojë për një grua që ka dëshirë ta provojë këtë gjë. Varet nga shumë gjëra, por mendoj se kjo gjë mund të arrihet, thotë Church. I vetmi problem është se nuk është gjetur ende një grua që do të sjellë në jetë një fëmijë prehistorik.  

/Shekulli Online/ E.L/

http://shekulli.com.al/web/p.php?id=14139&kat=104

----------


## Darius

Ky lajm eshte postuar me pare ne kete teme: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...ndryshme/page5

----------

